# Liquid Logic CR125 vs Jackson Fun



## wwcowboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Any opinions on these two boats? I am in the market for new river play boat and have demo'd the CR but not the Jackson. The outfitting in the LL is easy and comfortable and the boat itself paddles great. The Jackson seems to have a similar design but different outfitting, any opinions?


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*4fun*

my 4fun boats well, but the outfitting sucks. it is the 1 or 2 year old model now. maybe the new boats have better outfitting, but i often find myself jealous of others outfitting. really sucks when the rope cleats give and your backband support suddenly dissappears. 

all other modern boats i've seen have better outfitting. 

just my opinion - i'm sure there are jackson enthusiests out there.


----------



## dogsley (Jun 22, 2006)

ive played around in both boats, and i completely dissagree with not liking the jacksons outfitting, i love it...

you have to be smarter than the ropes is all it takes for it to be completely comfortable.

my back gets rough in those CRs real quick





my fun's outfitting is probably the main reason for my love of it. and i also have on of the older ones.


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

I'm just starting my second season boating, and this year I bought a CR250. I've never paddled the Jackson, so I can't compare much (I did sit in it and try it out). I actually thought the Jackson was slightly more comfortable (2006 model), but what I liked more about the CR250 were two things:

1) It's a 2006 new design, whereas Jackson's has been around a while. I figured I'd get in on the new design, and I've not been disappointed at all.

2) The outfitting of the CR 250 was more adjustable to my liking. I especially like the backband on the CR, because that's a very important thing to me having had a back surgery.

I'm really happy with the CR250 (again, I can't compare). I'm never uncomfortable in it, and I think it handles very well.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Ive not paddled the LL, but I really liked the 4 and super fun. I rented a 4 fun for the middle fork salmon and found it to be very easy to get real comfy. At 208# I prefer the handling of the superfun.

Some people don't know that once you get the foot bag or seat bag how you like it, you need to suck all the air OUT to lock it in place. IF you don't do that it just keeps moving.

Dave


----------



## wwcowboy (Aug 5, 2005)

The Jackson back band and cleats were my biggest concern. Sometimes simpler is better but with a piece as instrumental as the back band I am not sure how much I trust those cleats. I hear the sweet feet and cheaks are great. 
The LL was a great riverrunner and seemed as though it would play well, any opinions as far as performance for either?


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

Oh, Cowboy,

I should add about my CR250 - it's got Jackson Kayak outfitting bought from his website (some from my old boat).

I did go buy the Sweet Cheeks, because I LOVE them (plus it's fun to say to all your friends - "check out my sweet cheeks - they sure are comfy")

I brought over my Happy Feet and Happy Seat from my old boat.

I don't think I could be happier in terms of comfort in my boat.


----------



## bowen (Feb 10, 2004)

As far as a performance hull design goes, you will be happier with the CR. I've tried both and the CR has a looser hull, and is better designed for Colo park n play...smooth ends and loops well. Superior design.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

I have really enjoyed paddling the CR in the Ark valley this summer in a wide range of conditions from Pine Creek #'s at peak levels for 06 to play parks and catch on the fly glassy waves. It was the best boat I've paddled in the play/river runner category and the outfitting is great.

To me the Cone of Comfort foot system is more comfy that the happy feet and the Flex Capacitor backband is the most supportive (therefore the most comfy).


----------

